# 10 Presidential candidates banned



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Twitter news.... 10 candidates have been banned including Ayman Nour Omar Suliman, Salafist Abo Ismail and Khairat el-Shater... They can appeal again ... but who is left in the running now? 

SPEC disqualifies 10 candidates including Suleiman, El-Shater and Abu-Ismail - Presidential elections news - Presidential elections 2012 - Ahram Online

???? ??????? ?????? 10 ??????.. ????? ?????? ??????? ???? ??????? ?????? ???? - ????? ???????


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A nice list of the reasons why each of them are disqualified

An Arab Citizen - ????? ????: One By One: Why Were These 10 Egyptian Presidential Candidates Disqualified


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Final results are due in a few hours.............Let's hope for the best :ranger:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

they are all out

Egypt upholds bans on presidential front-runners | Reuters


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> they are all out
> 
> Egypt upholds bans on presidential front-runners | Reuters


Yup, and Abu Ismael's poor followers are picking a fight with the army now............Sounds like it's gonna be a long night  :frusty:


----------

